# Puppy Companion--good for the soul



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

Free Black Lab male 4 mo needs a good loving home;
folks keeping him just have too many dogs already!
All vet done.
Kay, W Houston area

for details,
Call 281-346-1451 or
email [email protected]


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

*Lab pup*

I am interested if the pup is still available. I sent you a pm.

RR


----------

